# Need Info On Glacier Np Campgrounds



## texasoutbacker (Jul 8, 2007)

Planning a trip to Glacier NP in august. Does anyone have campground recommendations? We have a 27' 5th wheel and wonder if the nat. park campgrounds can accommodate us. Which campground? or, recommend a nearby Nat. Forest or RV park (last choice). Thanks for any information.

Texasoutbacker
Belton, TX


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

When are u planning on going, we will be in that area late july and early august? We are debating between the koa and st mary's. The issue we have is that it will be about week 5 or 6 and we were thinking a place with a pool might be better for the 4 y.o.


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

Sounds like a fun trip. The campground at St. Mary is in a beautiful area and the KOA at W. Glacier is pretty nice. There are lots of beautiful places to see in the area. I have a lot of in-laws in the area and over the years we've been to most of the nice places to see. The one place I would definitely advise against staying at is the town of Browning. It's part of the Blackfoot reservation and sadly it's just not very nice, the locals avoid even stopping there.


----------



## texasoutbacker (Jul 8, 2007)

We are planning on being there mid August then traveling to Canada and Banff NP and Jasper NP. Anyone have hints on trailering in Canada or crossing the border?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

texasoutbacker said:


> We are planning on being there mid August then traveling to Canada and Banff NP and Jasper NP. Anyone have hints on trailering in Canada or crossing the border?


Bring your passports for sure, you should visit the Canadian Customs web site for banned items. You can not bring guns into Canada and they have issues with some foods, also be aware that US customs can be worse when coming south. Pets must have current shot records. All of the rules are subject to interpretation by the border agent so be flexible. Alcohol is one that can be a pain when crossing, so try not to have too much with you, plan to buy what you will need in Canada but be aware it is much more expensive up there.

On your way from Banff to Jasper you have to stop at the Columbia Ice Field it is a really nice sight seeing stop.


----------



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

We did Banff and Jasper last summer and had a wonderful time. While in the Banff area, we stayed in the Kananaskis Valley which is a bit of a drive from Banff, however, we just didn't see any campgrounds in or around Banff that interested us. We stayed at Mt. Kidd and I would highly recommend this place (however it is very difficult to get a reservation there). It is definitely worth the drive into the park to stay at this beautiful place (or just stay a couple of days and then head into Banff). While in Jasper, we stayed at Whistlers and we liked it very much. It's huge, but the way it's layed out, you don't feel like it's so big. We stayed in the full hook up loop, which some people complain about, but we thought it was great. We actually liked Jasper more than Banff as it is a bit quieter, not as crowded.

Be prepared for any kind of weather. You should be fine as late in the summer as you are going, but we were there the last week of July and hit snow on the drive from Banff to Jasper.

Another hint is to check Craigslist or other places for someone that might be selling there park pass. If you are a family, these passes are pricey. It's cheaper to buy the full pass for a year than to buy each day, but you are looking at over $100 or more (I can't remember). I was able to sell mine on Craigslist because I hadn't signed it. Worked out great.

At Glacier a few years ago, we stayed at the West Glacier KOA. It was a nice place. We never checked out the parks inside as we were with 2 other RV'ers and one of them had a very large 5'er.

Have a great trip. Your going to beautiful country.

Kelly


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

We stayed at Canyon RV & Campground on our trip to Glacier. This place is in Hungry Horse, MT. and is just a few miles from the park entrance. Beautiful, well kept grounds, and the Flathead River borders the back of the property - after a short hike down a wooded path. You can go fishing right from the campground property. And you are close to a couple shops and restaurants.

They can accomodate big rigs. In fact, we felt really out of place in our Coleman Bayside pop-up, which unfolded to 27 feet. All of the other guests were in TTs, 5-th wheels, and motorhomes.










We enjoyed our stay there. I'd give it a GREAT rating!

Mike


----------



## Gary (Dec 9, 2007)

texasoutbacker said:


> Planning a trip to Glacier NP in august. Does anyone have campground recommendations? We have a 27' 5th wheel and wonder if the nat. park campgrounds can accommodate us. Which campground? or, recommend a nearby Nat. Forest or RV park (last choice). Thanks for any information.
> 
> Texasoutbacker
> Belton, TX


Stayed at the KOA last year and planing to stay again this year.
Will be there in about two weeks.
Gary


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

We stayed inside Glacier Park, west entrance. 30' Outback fit nicely in a drive-thru space shaped like a parenthesis (. Spaces are not paved, but the gravel/dirt is smooth and was close to level. NO hookups! Dry camping.

We deliberately picked a space about 100 feet from the bathroom, and the four adults tried to use the bathroom whenever possible rather than the TT bathroom, to slow down the black and grey tank filling. Running water available from community faucets in many places, but we filled our fresh water tank outside the park at arrival and did not run out (43 gallons). Grey was getting full but we made it.

Electricity in the campground bathroom (for lighting and hair dryers and razors). That meant, of course, that the smart folks charged stuff overnight--laptops, cell phones, rechargeable lanterns, and so forth! All we who used their power had to do was pull out the charging stuff between 8:30 and 9 am since the ranger cleanup crew visited that bathroom at about 9. When they left, the walls and floor sprouted "stuff"! The Rangers know what's happening, of course; just play along with the "game" and you can recharge stuff.

Generators allowed on a reasonable schedule. Only one used nearby and he complied with the courtesy noise time rules. Testimony: Hondas are quieter than Kipors!









One guy even took a 12 v battery and charger into the bathroom! So you can get some charging but have to be subtle about it.

We leveled the TT, unhooked, and didn't hook back up until we left 4 1/2 days later. You'll need your TV to get around--Glacier is BIG! You cannot take the TT over the Going to the Sun Road--too narrow and twisty, and they are absolutely correct! We also drove counterclockwise around the park on the outside to the huge lodge and lake on the east side, for the day. Then back to the TT by taking the Sun road west, over the top and down to the campground.


----------

